# Process for Exporting Dogs from Dubai?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Hi...can anyone provide an overview to the process of exporting a dog from Dubai?

The dog is going to mainland Europe (not UK or any country requiring the 6 month blood test). I know the dog needs to have been chipped, vaccinated, tick/worm treatment, EU Health Cert from Vet etc but I believe that there is a process you have to go through with the Ministry of Agriculture or something to obtain an export license and the Municipality at cargo village. This is the piece of the puzzle I'm looking to solve...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For Enquiries: Please contact us on the details below:
Customer Service Section – Ministry of Environment and Water
Tel: 04-2148424 / 04-2148444
Fax: 04-2655822
Working hours: 7:30-2:30

Email: [email protected]

Or just call your vet  

I havent went through this yet but have researched the process. My understanding is the you have to take the animal down to the vet at the cargo village to get the export permit from the export uae vet there within a few days of leaving. 

I go to the Al Barsha vet and he said he would do some forms and explain the other step, also help out when I get ready to leave and that it isnt too difficult.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As the above said, speak to your vet. If in doubt call the Al Barsha vet clinic, they are among the best in Dubai and knowledgeable about the whole process. 

A few boarding kennels also specialise in shipping animals. Dubak Kennels and Cattery is one place.

Shipping animals is not cheap, far from it. But if you're worried about costs it's much cheaper to ship an animal on the same flight as you're on and you can usually sort this out through the airline itself. Some airlines have great reputation with moving animals, while others, including Emirates, only allow one pet per flight. This is one area where it pays to do your research carefully before booking any flights or travel arrangements.


----------



## DubaiScot (Sep 14, 2011)

Avoid the extortionate mark ups of these vets and boarding homes. A quick google gives you some horror stories.

Check out the Pet Express Dubai Facebook for excellent advice.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the responses...I'll provide some feedback on the process and whether we succeed!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

*Now back in UK*

:clap2: 
I'm now back in Dubai and my two dogs are happilly kennelling in Europe. I was assisted by Pet Express (Linda0 who was amazing and very knowledgable and I managed to save a small fortune!

If anyone is considering shipping pets from Dubai, she's definately worth contacting!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

JunFan said:


> :clap2:
> I'm now back in Dubai and my two dogs are happilly kennelling in Europe. I was assisted by Pet Express (Linda0 who was amazing and very knowledgable and I managed to save a small fortune!
> 
> If anyone is considering shipping pets from Dubai, she's definately worth contacting!


Hi JunFan, it's good to hear a personal recommendation. Could you send me her contact details please? Thanks


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

If you have facebook, search for Pet Express Dubai...and you'll find Linda's details.


----------

